# CD Text



## Murderer909 (Jul 13, 2001)

Okay, I know that on PCs you can burn an audio cd with cd text for the tracks. I was wondering if there was a way to do this on a Mac. What is needed in terms of software and what settings do you use to accomplish cd text?

thanks


----------



## Clarifix (Jul 15, 2001)

http://www.roxio.com/en/products/cdrmac.html

If it doesn't work with Toast, there's probably no Mac software that can do it, but I'm pretty sure it can.


----------



## Murderer909 (Jul 15, 2001)

I have the latest version of toast. If toast records with cd-text, then I am doing something wrong. I have not gotten any cds I have burnt to burn with cd text. Are there any special options or preferences I need to use?
What other programs could possibly burn CD-text?


----------

